

Nearest Burrito - maneesh
http://nearestburrito.com

======
kevinrpope
Cool idea, but I'm less than 2 blocks from a mexican cucina, a Chipotle and a
Qdoba and it's sending me 0.7 miles away.

Edit: spelling

~~~
maneesh
yea right now it's just searching for 'mexican near your address' with google
maps. Oh well.

~~~
kevinrpope
It's a great way to quickly validate your idea. See if anyone would use it,
then fix the shortcomings later.

------
dclowd9901
FYI, man, if I put in 85382 (my local ZIP), it takes me to a burrito place
from the starting point that is about 2 miles away, when, in actuality there
is one probably 200 feet from the starting point (called Caramba's).

------
joshka
It might be a good idea to allow bookmarking a result. This could drive viral
adoption by allowing a user to send the result via email / twitter etc. to
their colleagues as a suggestion for lunch.

Edit: In fact, given this is a location based site, make the location really
really obvious. The results are 'The nearest burrito to <insert address
here>'. Put that as a heading above the map. The ability to then search should
be below the map.

The space for the address entry looks a little too small for a reasonable
address.

------
gabrielh
You might want to use the Yelp API.

<http://www.yelp.com/developers/documentation/v2/search_api>

<https://github.com/Yelp/yelp-api>

------
bgilroy26
This search worked in my town where WhatthefuckshouldIeat had trouble finding
anything.

Could the difference between as layman friendly to understand as different
search queries?

------
zacharycohn
Missed two burrito places closer, but I love the idea.

------
millzlane
It showed me a Chinese carry out a couple blocks away.

~~~
itsmequinn
Can you confirm that the burrito is not hiding there?

